# Short Review: Opel Astra 1.8 Ecotec



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Y'all blew it.

You know, perhaps BMW NA is right about not importing the 1er hatch. Most folks aren't interested in economical hatchbacks in the US. Now that petrol is $0,45/litre ($1,69/ US gallon) and our economists are encouraging us to spend spend spend, most everyone has forgotten the day when driving was a luxury and petrol was more expensive than milk or a loaf of bread.

But I haven't. In my world, petrol is $5 a gallon everyday. I'm always trying to reduce fuel consumption, while trying (and failing) to balance the need for acceleration in a world of big, Hemi V8 pickup trucks. Now, since my dad seems to want his X back, presumably so he can buy and haul all the things he likes to buy, I have been combing the compact market for something economical, practical, and fun-to-drive. This isn't going to happen for at least another few years, but it never hurts to look ahead. :angel:

I really love hot hatchbacks. If anyone remembers, I had a lot of _Freude am Fahren_ with the BMW 118i hatch while in Germany last Summer. So I thought: what is there in the US?

There's the Mazda3, which only works if your maturity level is under the age of 25. Then there's the VW Rabbit, which with its large 2,5 litre, isn't the model of fuel efficiency. There's also the Audi A3, which is a good car, if you can live with the fact it's a VW Golf......and its still not very economical. And then, that's about it, right?

That question brought me to a local Saturn dealership today. The Opel errr I mean Saturn Astra. Now for the first time in recent history, GM has imported a European model and hasn't watered it down with a soggy suspension or limited the motor to some thirsty V6. It has an Austria manual gearbox, 35% of its parts come from Germany, and it's all assembled in Belgium. GM can't be making any money on this car. Yet I wanted to see if it fulfilled my expectations of a "German hatchback" through a good combo of driving dynamics, reasonable comfort, and frugality.

It certainly seems built surprisingly well. While spartan and minimal in convenience features, the plastics are of reasonable quality and gaps are small. I don't really ask for much else, and the Astra doesn't disappoint. The standard seats could use more lateral support, but there's a sport package for that. The On-Board Computer has all the functions of the BMW computers, and similar logic in controls. The upgraded centre display is terrific with Audio package, and you can customise language/units/vehicle settings similar to a modern day BMW. :thumbup: The back seat is similar to that of the 1er hatch, not huge, but big enough for most folks.

Putting the Astra on the road is not much unlike putting a 1er hatch onto the road. Powered by a 1,8 litre 4 cylinder, it is 200cc down on the 118i. Nevertheless, the power produced by the Astra is similar to the 118i, about 140bhp. Delivery and response is linear and willing, but unfortunately, the motor isn't as advanced as that of the BMW, and thus, it isn't as smooth-sounding when you're motoring on the highway. I'm not saying it doesn't have enough power, because it certainly does. It just isn't the very best it could be. The 5-speed manual lacks a highway gear, which means I was running about 120 km/h @ 3300rpm. A bit coarse, although certainly not too objectionable.

On the plus side, the motor is reasonably economical, although once again, less so than the 118i. Official figures run it at about 7,1-7,9 l/100km. Cruising around town in 3rd and 4th, the instant fuel consumption data was very good, exceeding 10 litres only when I asked for more acceleration. The 5-speed gearbox isn't quite as slick as the 6-speed in the 1er, but clutch action is very light and I had an easy time cracking off seamless shifts. The Mazda MX-5 _wishes_ it could be this easy to drive.

The ride is euro-firm without beating you up, a very good balance of knowing the road without attacking your spine with scissors. It leaned a bit in the bends, but the sport suspension would surely fix that problem up. The steering is a tad vague, moreso than the 118i (both are electric steering systems), but not unreasonable. Brake pedal is easy to modulate, but I would improve the pedal positioning, since the 3 pedals were a bit close to each other and somewhat off-centre to the right. In Europe, the Astra is available with the Start-off Assistant. But we do get BMW-like things, such as stability control and rain-sensing wipers. You can even order the panoramic moonroof if you want. :smokin:

The Astra does many things right. :clap: It meets the criteria that I look for in a hatch, and even looks pretty good on the outside. Yes, there are a few problems (trunk space could be bigger). But the biggest problem I have, is what we can't get in the US. If it came with the 1,9 litre CDTI diesel (6 l/100km or 48 US mpg) and the 6-speed manual gearbox, I would have one RIGHT NOW. :doh: The 1,8 litre petrol is a tad dated and the gearbox is missing a cog. Slotting a few more engine choices would open up its appeal to the US market. Heck, if you want to drive around like your hair is on fire, there's a 240hp version available in other countries. :flame: That would definitely broaden appeal for many.

Sadly, GM does not look to be importing the Astra into the US for 2009. Canada seems to still get it, but in the US, you're stuck with what's left. Pity, just when GM got it right, they pull the plug due to slack sales and weak demand.

And it's all your fault. :throw:


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

Uh, you realize that your argument makes no sense? You seem to be faulting us for not buying a car that is not offered for sale.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

Kamdog said:


> Uh, you realize that your argument makes no sense? You seem to be faulting us for not buying a car that is not offered for sale.


he must be Palestinian :dunno: j/k


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Kamdog said:


> Uh, you realize that your argument makes no sense? You seem to be faulting us for not buying a car that is not offered for sale.


I guess the review was too long for folks to read in detail. The cars are sold as a Saturn in the US.


----------



## spydrz (Oct 1, 2004)

I bet it'd sell more if there was a "Jetta" version of it. The Golf "Rabbit" doesn't sell well here either...certainly not when compared to the sedan.

Oh and if you watch TopGear, you'll see that the 240hp version is almost undriveable due to torque steer.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

I drove an Astra in Germany back in 2001 I think it was - didn't like it, it wasn't a fun car like the A3 1.6 I had on another trip. 

You'd be interested to hear that VW's CEO just confirmed the Polo for the US market - that would probably be a lot more fun to drive.

Why not buy a 1st gen Mini? Those are a blast to drive. 2nd gen, not as much.


----------

